# Garfy paints a Forge World Tyranid Hierophant



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Well in 2 months, I've managed to paint 2 models. Doesn't sound that great, but one was the Arachnarok Spider and the the other was a Forge World Tyranid Hierophant. 

I finished the Hierophant today and am please to share it with you guys finally. 


















If you're interested in seeing more pics this is a direct link http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/showcase-tyranid-forge-world-hierophant.html

If you want WIP posts you can find them all here
http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Tyranids

Thanks for looking.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

lovely model, bootiful 
+rep

khrone


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks wonderful, what has been to give the legs support? This model is notorious for warping under its own weight.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Another excellent paint scheme.

The model itself is too spindly for my taste; however your scheme adds enough variety to make it feel larger.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> Looks wonderful, what has been to give the legs support? This model is notorious for warping under its own weight.



In this blog post in the link below I talk about how I strengthened the legs. This is the second Hierophant I own (did you see the drop shot on the link above?) the first hierophant had the same strengthening treatment and has shown no signs of warping in over 4 years. 

Heres the link to how I solved it. 

http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/wip-tyranid-hierophant-biotitan-1.html


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy muthafucking sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.
That is seriously sweet :shok:

Rep is not enough but it'll have to suffice for now...


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks great as always garfy.

I particularly like the smooth blend to purple on the spore chimney-thingies on it's back!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow ... just ... wow!! Great paint job bud. Seriously top notch stuff!! :good:

+rep


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

Good job. That is the first time I have seen that model with a base that looks good. I was under the impression that no base would look good on it but you pulled it off.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gareth said:


> In this blog post in the link below I talk about how I strengthened the legs. This is the second Hierophant I own (did you see the drop shot on the link above?) the first hierophant had the same strengthening treatment and has shown no signs of warping in over 4 years.
> 
> Heres the link to how I solved it.
> 
> http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/wip-tyranid-hierophant-biotitan-1.html


brilliant sir, although I wouldn't recommend it to people without experience, looking superb through and through. 

I know quite a few who use the flying stand technique and its a shame as the model is fantastic but your eyes are always drawn to the stand.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work Gareth!!!! Love the model and the paint job is ace!


----------

